# LOOK Cycle apparel now available online!



## justin.

UPDATE!

Hey all, 

I've updated the online store for the USA. Now included are more summer appropriate apparel options.

LOOK Cycle USA Online Store: http://www.lookcycleusastore.com/

I did a few test orders so I could answer any questions you may have. Its pretty straight forward, but you do need a gmail login for the google store. Let me know if you run into any issues. Thanks!

(EDIT) Here is a sizing chart: http://www.lookcycle.com/media/catalog/product/l/o/look_sizing_chart_gb_2.pdf


----------



## George M

The site has all broken pictures and whatever the pictures are showing, are sold out. Maybe it's my computer. I don't know. Thanks anyhow.


----------



## Ppopp

I was able to see the pictures, and tried to pull the trigger on a couple pairs of socks and some knee warmers, and got all the way to the checkout screen and hit submit, and then got an error. I'm using Safari, and that might be the problem. I'm going to wait until I can make sure my original order didn't go through, and then try again with Firefox.

Justin - If you're taking suggestion, I'd love to see an expanded selection of Look specific small parts on the store. I'm specifically thinking of the steerer tube top plugs used on bikes equipped with Headfit headsets.


----------



## justin.

Odd. I just ran a systems analysis and did not receive any errors. I've also tested it on a mac and a pc with success (Safari, Firefox, Chrome).


----------



## Ppopp

I was able to place an order about an hour ago without any trouble, using Explorer on a PC. I'm not sure why I had problems with Safari on my Mac at home. It might have worked if I had simply re-submitted the order, but I wanted ot make sure the first attempt had truly failed.


----------



## justin.

Ppopp said:


> Justin - If you're taking suggestion, I'd love to see an expanded selection of Look specific small parts on the store. I'm specifically thinking of the steerer tube top plugs used on bikes equipped with Headfit headsets.


I think we are going to stick to apparel for now, but we can look at adding some small parts down the road.


----------



## Rickyracer

Bib shorts?
Short sleeve jersey?
Vest?
Sizing chart?

If I had stumbled upon this site - I'd never order. Looks like a scam.


----------



## justin.

Rickyracer said:


> Bib shorts?
> Short sleeve jersey?
> Vest?
> Sizing chart?
> 
> If I had stumbled upon this site - I'd never order. Looks like a scam.


As I've stated, I'll try to add more summer apparel when I can, but for now, all we have is some of the Fall/Winter line. Hence the deep discounted pricing. Hang tight though, I know we have some summer stuff I can add to this list. And I don't blame your reaction. Its not a pretty interface. Me thinks we will have to revamp this soon!

Here is a size chart: http://www.lookcycle.com/media/catalog/product/l/o/look_sizing_chart_gb_2.pdf


----------



## George M

I tried again and I cant get the pictures. That's on XP and windows 7.


----------



## ddimick

Looks fine to me, FF 13 on Win7. Drop a note when you have some SS jerseys.


----------



## justin.

ddimick said:


> Looks fine to me, FF 13 on Win7. Drop a note when you have some SS jerseys.


Will do. I hope to do that soon for you guys!


----------



## hux

Do yourselves a favour and get a set of Look Excellence Bibshorts if you want shorts suitable for riding long distances.
Just did a 1000km ride and alternated between Mavic HC, Giordana BodyClone and the Look Excellence.
The Look and Giordana's were the standout - no soreness, no rubbing just comfort all day long!


----------



## sp3000

Hi Justin, Are you shipping to Australia? I'm interested in the gloves, if I'm a medium in Giro what do you think that would be in the Look? Thanks.


----------



## justin.

We are just shipping within the USA right now. We'll be putting up some summer stuff over the next few weeks, so stay tuned.


----------



## justin.

I apologize, but the online store will be down while we alter and update the selection. We appreciate your patience.


----------



## arok

I've been wanting to buy look apparel for some time now, but I can never find a store that even carries or can order the clothing...


----------



## DLB

*Look store*

Justin,

I purchased several items from the store. The apparel quality is very good. I also bought 2 water bottles. Neither bottle has the logo design (red & black LOOK print) that is shown on the website. I don't mind ordering more bottles if necessary but based on the order process I cannot choose a particular design thus I don't know if I will get what I want or something else.

Any help is appreciated.

David


----------



## justin.

DLB said:


> Justin,
> 
> I purchased several items from the store. The apparel quality is very good. I also bought 2 water bottles. Neither bottle has the logo design (red & black LOOK print) that is shown on the website. I don't mind ordering more bottles if necessary but based on the order process I cannot choose a particular design thus I don't know if I will get what I want or something else.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> David


I apologize for that. I am going to separate them so you can choose any style individually as we have four different ones. Two larger bottles, one transparent and one white. Two smaller bottles, one transparent and one white. I need to take new images while I update the store with the new apparel. 

Thanks for the feedback. We are glad to be finally getting this out to everyone a little easier. We think you will all love the apparel when you get a chance to try it!


----------



## justin.

STORE HAS BEEN UPDATED! More summer apparel available. See revised first post for new web link. 

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## justin.

Added the Mondrian Heritage kits as well. Some of you have been asking for them.


----------



## tober1

Great that you're selling stuff online. 
I do have to echo comments above though. Site would really benefit from a revamp. 
I can't tell you the last time, if ever, I've seen an apparel site that has an entry for each size. Dropdowns are pretty much the norm for sizing. 
Some kind of background imagery would be great too. 
Something in the footer. Site map is pretty typical. 
A rating system would also be great. Lends a lot to transparency and credibility which are huge in online shopping. 

It does work as it is, but I think you'd see some real growth by hiring a team/company with a background in ecommerce sites.
Just my .02


----------



## lemonlime

Justin...$329 for a jersey?

AYFKM?


----------



## justin.

tober1 said:


> Great that you're selling stuff online.
> I do have to echo comments above though. Site would really benefit from a revamp.
> I can't tell you the last time, if ever, I've seen an apparel site that has an entry for each size. Dropdowns are pretty much the norm for sizing.
> Some kind of background imagery would be great too.
> Something in the footer. Site map is pretty typical.
> A rating system would also be great. Lends a lot to transparency and credibility which are huge in online shopping.
> 
> It does work as it is, but I think you'd see some real growth by hiring a team/company with a background in ecommerce sites.
> Just my .02


Limitations within Google Checkout. This is just a temporary store while we build one that's integrated with our main website. I see what your getting at though :yesnod:


----------



## justin.

lemonlime said:


> Justin...$329 for a jersey?
> 
> AYFKM?


Ah yes, the Excellence line. Its actually quite nice, and feels really good. One of the best chamois I've ever ridden with...and that's priceless on a century ride :thumbsup:

A bit about the fabric used...

Resistex® Carbon is a highly technical material, composed of carbon threads and developed following studies showing that physical activity leads to bodily electrical activity with negative results on performance; the electrical charges lead to premature muscular fatigue. Resistex® Carbon's antistatic properties dissipate the electrical charges and improve performance by promoting blood circulation and oxygen transport to the cells (reduction in blood lactic acid concentration of 12%, reduction by 4 heartbeats per minute compared to use of a 100% polyester jersey). The conductivity of Resistex® also significantly improves the transfer of perspiration to the exterior, thereby facilitating its evaporation and increasing the feeling of comfort.


----------



## hux

lemonlime said:


> Justin...$329 for a jersey?
> 
> AYFKM?



Never seen a jersey cost more than the knicks before!!!!!!!!!!

I wil say that the Excellence bibs are awesome and my most comfy pair ever but I have no idea how you get to pay more for the jersey!

Hate to say it Justin but the prices are pretty high compared to the European web stores.


----------



## slomustang

Sooo, say I were to place an order...could I just ride over and pick them up (if they're shipped out of SJ)?


----------



## justin.

slomustang said:


> Sooo, say I were to place an order...could I just ride over and pick them up (if they're shipped out of SJ)?


Sure. PM me before you order so I make sure to remove the shipping charge :thumbsup:


----------



## lemonlime

Justin,

Is the heritage line closer to race or club fit?


----------



## justin.

lemonlime said:


> Justin,
> 
> Is the heritage line closer to race or club fit?


Its not quite as loose as club fit, but the Heritage jerseys are slightly more relaxed than a race cut.


----------



## justin.

So we are going to be offering some of the new luggage soon, so I thought I should give you guys a sneak peak at the line up. I've added some images to the "Accessories" section for the time being. As soon as I get more details (dimensions, weight, msrp, etc...) I'll update those descriptions.

Check it out: http://www.lookcycleusastore.com/accessories.html

For being great beta testers for the launch of this experiment, I thought I should give you all a reward. So here's a discount code, "look2012", for you to use and share. Its a one time use per person, so feel free to share with friends. I'll leave it active through the weekend.


----------



## migdriver

*turn-around time/*

What is the usual turn-around for orders online?I ordered an xl heritage jersey from the online Look store last week and recvd an order confirmation but that was it.Before ordering anything else... Is a shipping confirmation usually sent out/ how do I check on the order status?


----------



## justin.

I apologize for the delay. If you PM me your info (name), I'd be happy to get you a tracking number for your order!


----------



## migdriver

Hi Justin,
tried to send a PM but was informed not allowed since I haven't posted enough...and not allowed to send an email address either in a thread reply which I tried. Perhaps you could try to PM me? sorry for the aggro
Thanks...guess I need to ride less and post more? thanks: migdriver aka htorman who happens to have a gmail account...wink, wink


----------



## migdriver

How good are the pads / chamois in the Heritage and other non Excellence bibs? Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## justin.

I've never tried the Heritage bibs, but I've heard its comparable to the Ultra bib chamois. Which gets rave reviews from owners.


----------



## justin.

Just added some more details regarding the luggage. Some really cool features in the new line!


----------



## maximum7

Has anybody bought the Heritage Jersey? 
Just wondering about the fit. 
I'm hoping it's a little loose and that it won't cut up under the arms.


----------

